# C&C Generals: Zero Hour Online problem



## Ruzzy (Oct 14, 2005)

Regularly, when me and my friend try to play each other online, we cant connect. I have my firewall closed when we play online and he has his Generals ZeroHour with full access to the internet. But it has worked before when we've tried to play each other online, about 2 out of 40 tries have worked.

Both our computers meet and beat the recommended spec and were both on 2MB Internet, both on BT.

I've had reason to belive that my Router might be blocking the game. The ports might need opening or whatever, but what makes me disbelive that ports need opening is that Dawn of War works perfectly online!

We can see each other in the Lobby, and in the Pre-Game setup stage but when we start, i load in and he gets the error message "Cannot connect to other players". so this makes me belive that my computers settings or internet settings are the problem. 

My friend connects right into his internet, while my setup is:

PC -> Dynamode Router -> BT Voyager 205 Router

My friends modem is a "BT Voyager 105 ADSL Modem" while i have a "Dynamode 8 Port 10/100 Switching HUB SW80010-D" and a "BT Voyager 205 ADSL Router".

Another thing that troubles me about my setup is that in the Options menu in game, at the bottom it says
________ _________
Online IP |_______| LAN IP |________|

Both IPs are the same, and the IP is my LAN IP.


Any support regarding this issue is greatly appreciated. Thanks for your time, feel free to ask any relative questions


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

It very well could be your router's firewall that is blocking it. Other games might work, as you said Dawn of War still works, because they run differently and also on different ports if need be. Each game is different so comparing two games is apples to oranges. Visit this page to get the ports that need to be opened. http://www.gameconfig.co.uk/showdetail.asp?id=10 Try that and if it doesn't work, then post back.


----------



## vennum6 (Dec 24, 2007)

I have something similar to Ruzzy's problem. only i create a game and my friend cant see it and i cant see his games. we both opend the ports needed and did what others have tried but nothing has been working. we are starting to think the servers are having problems. ive looked in many place and found no answers to this problem. when we are sitting in the lobby we can see each other and talk back and fourth but we cant see each others games. any suggestions on what we should do next? 

im running windows 2000 and well over requirements. and he is running windows XP. still over the requirements. the games are updated and so are the computers. we are running on 2MB cable with hubs and routers. we had the game working like 3 days ago. not it wont work. 

thank your for looking at this post.


----------

